# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Windows xp Sp3 professional

## francisko

Pershendetje 

A mundet ndonjer qe te me ndihmoj me ndonje link per te marr windows xp sp3 professional,me ka perlqyer shum,do u isha shum mirnjohes.

Faleminderit

----------


## francovice

Me nje kerkim ne piratebay mund ta gjeje shum lehte!...

----------


## ATMAN

> Pershendetje 
> 
> A mundet ndonjer qe te me ndihmoj me ndonje link per te marr windows xp sp3 professional,me ka perlqyer shum,do u isha shum mirnjohes.
> 
> Faleminderit


eshte i vjeter shume dhe ne 2014 del jashte loje

 linkun ku mund ta shkarkosh e ke ===> ketu

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

e ke ne PM




> Windows XP Professional with Service Pack 3 (x86) - CD (English)
> File Name: en_windows_xp_professional_with_service_pack_3_x86  _cd_x14-80428.iso
> Languages: English
> SHA1: 1c735b38931bf57fb14ebd9a9ba253ceb443d459

----------


## adriatiki

Ja ku e ke linkun e torrentit per win xp sp3 
http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/45354...P3_-_Activated

----------


## oliinter

ma dergoni dhe mua linkunpor jo ne pirate bay pasi ate faqe e kam te bllokuar ketu ku jetoj

----------

